

Security in Ten Years - bootload
http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2007/12/security_in_ten.html

======
utnick
My predictions:

buffer overflows will no longer exist because anything user input facing will
be written in 'safe' languages

sql injection/cross site scripting will be no more as frameworks continue to
prevent them out of the box

somebody will create a user friendly sandboxing system rendering trojans and
spywhere obsolete

------
rms
Windows will be dead?

